# Residence Visa - Medical Advice Needed



## paul1967 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi all, 
I am an Engineer currently working in Romania and have just been offered a good position in Dubai but am worried about the medical requirements and unfortunately after checking through loads of different websites I am still no clearer as there seems to be loads of contradicting information out there.

My problem is this, approx 20 years ago I was tested and found to have early stage Syphillis. I received full treatment at the time but traces stay in your blood for life even though it is no longer contagious.

Please can someone give me some clear advice on the following;

1. Will my blood test be screened for syphillis - on some sites it states that only 6 professions will be tested for this?
2. If I am tested and Syphillis is detected will I be deported?
3. If not deported will my employer be informed?
4. Will I be allowed to get my residence visa?

I am worried that I may give up my current position only to lose the new one

Any advice welcome

Regards
Paul


----------

